# Cannot mount audio CD



## tonika (Mar 28, 2012)

I am having problems mounting audio CDs, however data CDs and DVDs mount properly. The drive functions without this problem under Windows.

`# mount /dev/acd0 /cdrom`

```
mount: /dev/acd0 Invalid sectorsize 2352 for superblock size 8192: Invalid argument
```
`# dmesg | grep acd0`

```
acd0: DVDR <Slimtype BD E DS4E1S/EA2B> at ata3-master UDMA100 SATA 1.5Gb/s
acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG MEDIUM ERROR asc=0x11 ascq=0x05 
acd0: FAILURE - MODE_SENSE_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00 
acd0: FAILURE - MODE_SENSE_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00
```
`uname -v`

```
FreeBSD 8.3-PRERELEASE #0: Fri Mar 23 12:07:13 UTC 2012
```

I would appreciate any assistance in getting this resolved. Thanks in advance


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 28, 2012)

Audio CDs aren't mounted.  See cdcontrol(1) and http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/creating-cds.html.


----------



## tonika (Mar 28, 2012)

*T*hank you, that resolved problem.


----------

